# my puppy "bam bam" 10 months old



## seven30 (Jun 19, 2011)

he's very active and loves attention from everyone!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome to the site, very cute boy you have there.


----------



## seven30 (Jun 19, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Welcome to the site, very cute boy you have there.


thank you...my friend couldnt keep him in his home any longer so i adopted him about 6 months ago....love him :woof:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

adorable!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

aww ur pup soo cute and thick looking, really nice pup


----------



## seven30 (Jun 19, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> adorable!





apbt2010 said:


> aww ur pup soo cute and thick looking, really nice pup


thx!..yeah he's "thick" lol...hopefully i can get some raw in his feedings soon so he can get more muscles =):woof:


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

seven30 said:


> thx!..yeah he's "thick" lol...hopefully i can get some raw in his feedings soon so he can get more muscles =):woof:


He looks pretty good!  Dont' worry too much about "muscles" at this age. Let the pup grow up the first year, and out the second year. Be patient and it all comes in time!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cute pup! :welcome:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww I am lovin the brindle on this guy, nice crop as well. Welcome to GP


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:welcome: he's really beautiful, I love his color.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

he's a good looking boy.welcome to the forum


----------



## seven30 (Jun 19, 2011)

up:


----------

